# Stimulus Checks and Recovery Rebate question



## melkien (May 12, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I live overseas and have received stimulus package checks from January 2021 for $600 and from March 2021 for $1400. However, would anyone know if I am eligible to the first $1200, considering I received both of those? I file via TaxAct and the software mentions I am eligible for the first $1200, but this is because I mention I got 0 for the first stimulus ( didnt get the check ), whilst I got $600 for the second one. As mentioned, I got $1400 for what I believe is the third one, but I really don't understand if that third one was sent so as to actually fix that $1200 first check, or if that is not the case.

Thank you


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If memory serves correct, eligibility criteria for EIP 1 and 2 were the same.

If you did not receive a notice of payment for the first one or a payment itself then you can claim in on your 2020 return on line 30 using the recovery rebate worksheet.


----------



## melkien (May 12, 2021)

Thanks Moulard!


----------

